# Could I get the ears on my 6 month old shepherd to stand?



## Zombie (Jan 28, 2013)

I have just rehomed a lovely 6 month old female German Shepherd and I am so happy with her, her name is Riley.
She does have floppy ears though and I would love to be able to get them to stand and so i'm just wondering if it's too late?
I want them to stand because I prefer the look and want her to look more like a gsd. She's also a rather short gsd and I think the pointed ears will make her look a little bigger.

Thanks for any advice!
(I think in all these photos except the last, she is perking them up slightly.. they are pretty floppy)


----------



## swharshbar (Jan 18, 2013)

You can pin or tape them. My male years ago had a lazy ear. We taped it up and after a few months it stayed. But.... for my pup the ear was always weaker than the other.


----------



## Jayne 'n Blondie (Jan 28, 2013)

*Ears*



swharshbar said:


> You can pin or tape them. My male years ago had a lazy ear. We taped it up and after a few months it stayed. But.... for my pup the ear was always weaker than the other.


How do you tape them ? ty


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

I was told as a child,when you sit with your pup,just give is ears a gentle massage upwards as if you wanted them to stand,,it helps the blood flow i think,,,,,,,,but not sure if it does work,even if it doesn`t ,it great for bonding lol


----------



## Zombie (Jan 28, 2013)

Safzola said:


> I was told as a child,when you sit with your pup,just give is ears a gentle massage upwards as if you wanted them to stand,,it helps the blood flow i think,,,,,,,,but not sure if it does work,even if it doesn`t ,it great for bonding lol


haha, I will try this, 
will also research taping,
thanks


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

You dont have a photo of your Riley standing ,do you ?


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

Are you sure she is purebred? If she isn't the ears might be naturally down , she is adorable! All the German Shepherds I have ever had,had ears that were standing by six months. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She looks purebred but her ears seem short in the last photo where she's lying on the bed. Not sure if this has anything to do with them standing or not.
Where did she come from? Did you see her parents?


----------



## Zombie (Jan 28, 2013)

Safzola said:


> You dont have a photo of your Riley standing ,do you ?


I don't actually! I only got her the day before yesterday, I will take one now. 



msvette2u said:


> Where did she come from? Did you see her parents?


We were looking for a young dog online, tried rescues first but couldn't find any suitable, but then we saw her in an ad online. She was being rehomed because her owner felt she couldn't give her enough attention. She did say she is purebred and saw both the parents who were quite large. She also did say she was the runt, so could this possibly have something to do with it?
She did show me a photo of her as a puppy and said she was tiny, I can't remember what her ears were like but I might ask if she could send it to me.

I wouldn't be disapointed if she wasn't a pure bred.. or if the ears are impossible to stand,it just would've been nice!

Here's one of her sat, I'll take one her standing in a mo.


----------



## Zombie (Jan 28, 2013)

Standing
I don't think the original owner said actually said she is a purebreed, she just never said she isn't and she said she saw both parents.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well she certainly could be - those ears don't look as if they are going to stand any time soon, though.
She's standing a bit hunkered down. Is she having a bit of an issue adjusting to your home?


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Ahh Im not sure myself but i do know shes going to be a lovely companion esp with the love you well give her ...


----------



## Zombie (Jan 28, 2013)

msvette2u said:


> She's standing a bit hunkered down. Is she having a bit of an issue adjusting to your home?


aw really? I hope not. I had just woken her up for that photo and she is pretty short and pudgy  We think she's settling in really well, only issue is she doesn't ever want to be alone. I think her previous owner kept her in an outside kennel for most the time so she's unsure about alot of noises and things in the house. She knows no commands but we're teaching her.



Safzola said:


> Ahh Im not sure myself but i do know shes going to be a lovely companion esp with the love you well give her ...


thank you  we all love her already(':


----------

